# Danish advert - only influences men



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Across Germany 's northern-most border with Denmark there's an incredible superstore called Fleggaard. There, you can buy everything you need - tubs of gummi bears, cases of wine, industrial strength dishwashing soap - at prices 30% cheaper than you'll find in Denmark . It is Denmark 's Costco, packaged as a German loophole. This is their advertisement 8) 
You'd be hard-pressed to find a man in Denmark who hasn't seen and fallen in love with that commercial :roll:

http://www.m2film.dk/fleggaard/trailer2.swf


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Is that where greenie got her red shoes?  

Dave p


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Is that where greenie got her red shoes?  ..Dave p


Goodness yes, I thought they were very familar but I couldn't place them 8) 
That's got me thinking - never mind the shoes :wink: What about the legs :?: 8)


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Imagine Hideous Harpersons response if that was broadcast over here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

For some the temptation to go political on any thread is just too much


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> For some the temptation to go political on any thread is just too much


.... and for others of the same vein, the temptation to thank those who go political on any thread, is also too much. 

Dougie.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The humourless also find time to contribute. :roll: 

tony


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> The humourless also find time to contribute. :roll:


That's fair. 

Dougie.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Pulling rip chords on G strings, nice one.
viator


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Risky choice of washing machine brand! 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What no comments from the fairer sex?

DAve p

This post needs a bump :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Am dying shurrup! - where's me G string? oohh it was banned few weeks ago.

See told you my shoes were awesome!

So is this very appropriate for a motorhome forum? I love it but that's what I keep getting. mmm


Greenie 8O


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Jeeesss - You gotta warn a bloke about the content of these things. I'm at work and just had a peek. I had to kill it after a few seconds. You trying to get me sacked or something!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Phill.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I didn`t catch the name of the washing machine.

I will have to watch it again 8) 

Dave p


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dave their spelling is incorrect.  

tony


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, needs a NSFW in the title of a thread like this !

good add though


----------



## robflyer (Nov 17, 2006)

'Evening all,

A little while ago I posted an article on here telling the tale about when Peter from Johns Cross dropped a team of us from his plane above Dover to cross the channel by parachute to France.

A lot of people replied asking why anyone who was sane would jump from a perfectly good aeroplane??

Now you know why I enjoyed parachuting. 
Sadly Peter just did the 'driving the plane' bit so never found the additional benefits as shown here on the thread.

Robflyer


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

robflyer said:


> ... Sadly Peter just did the 'driving the plane' bit so never found the additional benefits as shown here on the thread...Robflyer


Perhaps if you bought a £65k van from him........... :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

why was it in English? :lol:


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

:wink: Had to watch it twice to check out the golf swing :lol: :lol:


----------

